# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Ποιος θέλει BB τώρα! - Athens Center

## Danimoth

*Ας γίνει αυτό το thread ένας τρόπος επικοινωνίας για όσους ψάχνουν για bb links!*

----------


## nektariosko

VOR: Διαθεσιμο ιφ....οποιος το θελει δικο του..

----------


## nektariosko

RADITZ:Θεατρο βραχων!!!!!παιδια ολη η Αθηνα στα ποδια του !!!!
υπαρχει ετοιμο ιφ!!!!

----------


## verano

> RADITZ:Θεατρο βραχων!!!!!παιδια ολη η Αθηνα στα ποδια του !!!!
> υπαρχει ετοιμο ιφ!!!!


Αν βλεπόμαστε είμαι μέσα...

----------


## nektariosko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> RADITZ:Θεατρο βραχων!!!!!παιδια ολη η Αθηνα στα ποδια του !!!!
> υπαρχει ετοιμο ιφ!!!!
> 
> 
> Αν βλεπόμαστε είμαι μέσα...


στειλε τηλ για δοκιμες..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

σου γυρισα ιφ...σκαναρε στα 5200....αντε για να δουμε
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## verano

@nektariosko:

Νεκτάριε, στη φωτό έχω σημείωσει διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα (  ::  ) σημεία.
Το ορθογώνιο είναι η περιοχή που "κοιτάει" το feeder της κεραίας.
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στο ύψος του feeder.

Κάνε μία αναγνώριση αν θέλεις...

----------


## nektariosko

επεθα πλακα!!!!!  ::  υπαρχει τετοια πολυκατικια????κατσε να παω και να βγαλω καμια φωτο...

----------


## verano

Για ζεύξη κανείς παιδιά;

Διαθέτομεν εξοπλισμόν υψηλής τεχνολογίας. 

Πληροφορίες εντός...

"Καλές" περιοχές: Κολωνάκι, Ζωγράφου, Αμπελόκηποι, Αργυρο-Ηλιούπολη, Βύρωνας, Υμηττός, Ν. Κόσμος, Κουκάκι...

----------


## romias

Ο #10283 Ανω Πατήσια εχει δύο διαθέσιμα if.

Περιοχές με καλή οπτική Γαλάτσι Ιλιον

----------


## chrismarine

ενδιαφέρων για bblink απο κ.πατησια 3 γέφυρες ! καλή οπτική προς χαιδαρι περιστέρι ήλιον πετρουπολη ! 
2 if mikrotik free  ::

----------


## ister

chrismarine μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε ΑΜΕΣΑ.

στειλε μου πμ να δοκιμασουμε και να συνεννοηθουμε

----------


## chrismarine

ister πες μου λίγο το node id σου να δω στο wind !!!

----------


## ister

> ister πες μου λίγο το node id σου να δω στο wind !!!


foobar awmn-7736

----------


## marius

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο Interface 
προς την περιοχή του Λυκαβηττού.

----------


## gas

Υπαρχει ελευθερο if για τη δημιουργια ενος ακομη λινκ.
Το ssid:awmn-8345 bbsearching στους 5400mhz.
Το πιατο ειναι γυρισμενο ανατολικα-νοτιοανατολικα.

----------


## geosid

> Υπαρχει ελευθερο if για τη δημιουργια ενος ακομη λινκ.
> Το ssid:awmn-8345 bbsearching στους 5400mhz.
> Το πιατο ειναι γυρισμενο ανατολικα-νοτιοανατολικα.


δηλαδη κοιταει προς ποιες περιοχες ?

----------


## sv1her

> Υπαρχει ελευθερο if για τη δημιουργια ενος ακομη λινκ.
> Το ssid:awmn-8345 bbsearching στους 5400mhz.
> Το πιατο ειναι γυρισμενο ανατολικα-νοτιοανατολικα.


Καλησπέρα.
Μίλα με το special #3929

----------


## gas

Δυστυχως δεν εχω χωρο στον ιστο να γυρισω προς τη μερια του special
Μπορω μονο απο βοριοανατολικα εως νοτιοανατολικα

----------


## geosid

> Δυστυχως δεν εχω χωρο στον ιστο να γυρισω προς τη μερια του special
> Μπορω μονο απο βοριοανατολικα εως νοτιοανατολικα


nai δηλαδη προς ποια περιοχη κοιταει το πιατο ?

----------


## gas

Πρεπει να βλεπει προς Κυψελη. Ειναι στις 120 μοιρες περιπου και πιανω τον ithaca με καλο σημα οποτε μπορεις να υπολογισεις πανω κατω

----------


## romias

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο ιντερφέϊς romias#10283

----------


## shad0w

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να το παντρέψουμε???
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18727&p=505633#p505633

----------


## spyros_28

Διαθέσιμο if που ζητάει παρέα και ότι προκύψει:
awmn ή inet.

----------


## geosid

Υπαρχει ενα ελευθερο interface 
radio name + SSID : awmn-12481-bbsearch
συχνοτητα 5130
AP bridge mode


οποιος θελει και νομιζει οτι μπορουμε να βγαλουμε λινκ ας στειλει ενα πμ Η ας γραψει εδω για να κανονισουμε να κανουμε δοκιμη .

----------


## karsudan

> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να το παντρέψουμε???
> viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18727&p=505633#p505633


 Καλημερα,

Ισχυει ακομα το ελευθερο if?

----------


## shad0w

Υπάρχουν 3 διαθέσιμα if 1 απο #13034 και 2 απο #7681...Προς το παρών δεν έχω χρόνο για λόγους υγείας σε 2 εβδομάδες περίπου θα επιστρέψω δριμύτερος...

----------


## acoul

> ...Προς το παρών δεν έχω χρόνο για λόγους υγείας ...


σιδερένιος !!

----------


## karsudan

> Υπάρχουν 3 διαθέσιμα if 1 απο #13034 και 2 απο #7681...Προς το παρών δεν έχω χρόνο για λόγους υγείας σε 2 εβδομάδες περίπου θα επιστρέψω δριμύτερος...


 Περαστικα...  ::

----------


## karsudan

Κανενας αλλος για link??  ::

----------


## shad0w

Ο minoas #3674 έχει διαθέσιμα 3 ifs και ψάχνουν ταίρι.Ένα απο αυτά είναι γυρισμένο προς ακρόπολη.Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει pm.

@karsudan
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι στείλε μου pm.  ::

----------


## karsudan

Καλησπερα,

Δυστυχως δεν καταφεραμε με τον minoas να βγαλουμε το link...  ::  

Οποιος αλλος επιθυμει... ενα if ελευθερο  ::

----------


## tritsako

να κανουμε μια προσπάθεια;

Όποτε θέλεις στείλε μου πμ

----------


## harrylaos

Ζητουνται 2-3 λινκ για τον Metallica, Προτιμηση στα Βορειο-Δυτικα Προαστεια... Καματερο, Θρακομακεδονες, Ζεφυρι, Μενιδι, Ζοφρια,
αλλα και Φιλαδελφια!
SSID: awmn-14589-bbsearch @ 5560Mhz

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ζητείτε link για ζευγάρωμα βλέπω περιοχές Κορυδαλλό, Αγία Βαρβάρα, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Αιγάλεω, δεν υπάρχει οπτική αλλού. Είμαι σαν Awmn-12633-BBsearch στα 5480mhz όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να με scannarei.

----------


## Olympic

*Εκ μέρους του κόμβου ( 807 #12313 )*
Αναζητείται Link προς τον Υμηττό 
Γιατί μόνο προς τα εκεί υπάρχει άνοιγμα για δεύτερο Link

olympic #9735

----------


## MAuVE

Από το Π. Άρεως που βρίσκομαι, για να φθάσω στους Αμπελοκήπους ( π.χ. sv1bds), δηλαδή 1-1,5 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, μεσολαβούν 11 hops!!!

Απολαύστε το:

Tracing route to 10.2.83.1 over a maximum of 30 hops.
1 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.201
2 6 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.8.182
3 9 ms 6 ms 14 ms 10.17.111.246
4 6 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.17.131.201
5 6 ms 5 ms 4 ms 10.17.131.238
6 972 ms 1810 ms 1765 ms 10.41.229.251
7 325 ms 1358 ms 1716 ms 10.41.228.65
8 1372 ms 2291 ms 2934 ms 10.41.228.254
9 2392 ms 1022 ms 1541 ms 10.41.228.70
10 2776 ms 1322 ms 2732 ms 10.2.103.249
11 279 ms 2090 ms 2270 ms 10.2.103.66
12 227 ms 3700 ms 1746 ms 10.2.83.1

Το ανέβασμα της Λεωφόρου Αλεξάνδρας αποτελεί δύσκολη υπόθεση.

Το ψάχνω από τα πρώτα βήματα του δικτύου

Στα ίσια δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα.

Μοναδική περίπτωση το ζιγκ-ζάγκ μεταξύ Λυκαβητού και Τουρκοβουνίων.

Αν υπάρχει κάποια θέση ψηλά στους πρόποδες του Λυκαβητού που βλέπει και προς Αμπελοκήπους είμαι έτοιμος να βγάλω ένα λινκ μαζί της.

----------


## nkar

Nkar #5013 Ανω Ιλίσια - Κολυμβητηριο 
Εχω 2 επιπλεον ελευθερα IF 
Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε 

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=5013

----------


## antoniosk

> Ο minoas #3674 έχει διαθέσιμα 3 ifs και ψάχνουν ταίρι.Ένα απο αυτά είναι γυρισμένο προς ακρόπολη.Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει pm.
> 
> @karsudan
> Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι στείλε μου pm.


Πιανω το "awmn-3674- search_bb", εχω στειλει PM και εμαιλ για να συνδεθουμε αλλα μεχρη στιγμη δεν εχω παρει απαντηση

----------


## minoas

> Πιανω το "awmn-3674- search_bb", εχω στειλει PM και εμαιλ για να συνδεθουμε αλλα μεχρη στιγμη δεν εχω παρει απαντηση


@antoniosk συγγνώμη γεια την καθυστέρηση, έχω ανέβη στην ταράτσα έχω κεντράρει όσο μπορώ καλύτερα ,αν θέλεις δοκίμασε και εσύ από πλευρά σου .διαφορετικά κανονίζουμε το Σ/Κ να ανέβουμε και οι δυο στην ταράτσα.
Φιλικά.

----------


## antoniosk

Γιαννη,

Συνδεεται, αλλα οχι με καλο σημα. Απο το Πασχα και μετα (βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο) θα κεντραρω ξανα και εγω, ειχα κεντραρει σε εσενα απο πριν. Αν θες πες μου τι ρυθμισεις να κανω για να δουλεψει, αν θες σου δινω προσβαση να τι κανεις εσυ.
Φιλιικα, Αντωνης

----------


## spyros_28

Ελευθερο if μονο ψαχνει. Οποιος θελει ενημερωνει.

----------


## trellos

#10329 trellos εδώ και πολύ καιρό ψάχνω if ,σε περίπτωση που βρεθεί κάτι ,έχω ήδη έτοιμο εξοπλισμό για πελάτες στη γύρο περιοχή (omni)

----------


## spyros_28

> Ελευθερο if μονο ψαχνει. Οποιος θελει ενημερωνει.


up

----------


## gounara

Καλημερα σε ολους
εχωενα ελευθερο if
οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας επικοινωνησει

----------


## nsar

ενδιαφερομαι εγω να ξαναερθω στο δικτυο αν κεντρο αθηνα θεορουνται τα ιλισια 

[email protected] επισεις για να με βρειτε γιατι ειμαι inactive

----------


## Trazor

Καλησπερα σε όλους. Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον Νέο Κόσμο .Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να επικοινωνήσει.
Trazor ID :20875
 :Confused:

----------


## trellos

Κόμβος trellos#10329 
ζητώ backbone όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει είμαι πολύ καιρό ασύνδετος.
Βλέπω πάρκο Γουδή

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλή χρονιά. 
trellos#10329 έχεις pm.

----------


## trellos

> Καλή χρονιά. 
> trellos#10329 έχεις pm.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ το φίλο DiMiTRiS για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.
Το ψάξιμο συνεχίζεται ,έχω οπτική δυστυχώς μόνο μπροστά μου προς αμπελόκηπους από κατεχάκη έως Παίδων περίπου,βλέπω έως τουρκοβούνια καθαρά.
Παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## trellos

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ το φίλο DiMiTRiS για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.
> Το ψάξιμο συνεχίζεται ,έχω οπτική δυστυχώς μόνο μπροστά μου προς αμπελόκηπους από κατεχάκη έως Παίδων περίπου,βλέπω έως τουρκοβούνια καθαρά.
> Παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.


Το ψάξιμο συνεχίζεται όποιος βλέπει προς πάρκο Γουδή #10329 trellos

----------

